# Telnet not connecting



## hppokpy (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi guys, Can anyone help with this please...

Why would server x not be able to telnet to server 1 and server1 cannot telnet to server x, the message i get is 'could not open connection to the host on port 8400:connection failed'.

However server 2 can telnet to server 1 and server x on the same port.

It was working but has stopped and nothing has changed.... What should i be looking out for?

Thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What service are you trying to communicate with on 8400?


----------



## hppokpy (Apr 22, 2008)

It's a backup application, the tech support of this application have confirmed that the reason for our problems is because server 1 cant connect to server 2 via telnet of port 8400 & 8402.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Firewall? Other software on the second server that may block this communication?


----------



## LGHT (Jun 15, 2011)

Try and do a netstat to see if it's already in use. You may have a session on that port that never disconnected or is hung hence you can't connect again.


----------

